# English Speakers in the Ravenna, Forli, Cesena, Rimini area



## tftjr

Ciao Tutti,
I'm an American living with my Italian wife along the Adriatic Coast just south of Ravenna in Milano Marittima. 

I'm looking for any other English speakers in the area to help improve my Italian and learn from others about their experiences living in the area. 

I work with many bars, clubs and beaches in the area so I could create a meet-up for a group of folks in the area. 

Fammi sapere (let me know)
Grazie,
Terry


----------



## California

*Hello*

Hey Terry,

I saw your post and thought I would say hello. I don't live too far away from you. I see that you wrote below that you are working...but would like to speak to you about a possible opportunity. If you would not mind giving me a call so we could have a chat. +39.340.450.5390 (Eric)

Ciao




tftjr said:


> Ciao Tutti,
> I'm an American living with my Italian wife along the Adriatic Coast just south of Ravenna in Milano Marittima.
> 
> I'm looking for any other English speakers in the area to help improve my Italian and learn from others about their experiences living in the area.
> 
> I work with many bars, clubs and beaches in the area so I could create a meet-up for a group of folks in the area.
> 
> Fammi sapere (let me know)
> Grazie,
> Terry


----------



## bowman1984uk

Hey saw your post and got me to thinking. Im having a research mental block and maybe you could help. I am a barman looking for work in italy (rimini etc) and was wondering if you could point me in the right direction.

Andy


----------



## NisKaur

Hi Terry,

My family and me just moved to Ravenna a month ago and would love to meet some other English speakers in the vicinity. Did you manage to set up a group to meet? We are here from Aberdeen, Scotland.

Look forward to hearing back

Nischal


----------



## tftjr

Hi Nischal,
Actually, yes we do have a small group that meets. We are actually meeting right now in Ravenna. 

Tribeca Cafe'
Via Trieste, 90, 48122 Ravenna, Italy
+39.0544.422516 ‎ 

We're here on Sundays for Aperitivo. I actually DJ at the lounge and a few Americans/Brits meet to chat. Hope to see you sometime.


----------



## NisKaur

Thanks for the quick reply Terry. Shame I couldn't make it tonight but will try to be there next Sunday. Looking forward to speaking some English outside our household 

Hope you all had a good evening out.

Nischal


----------



## tftjr

Hi Nischal,
We had a few people last night. It's nothing crazy, just some people meeting for a drink in a lounge and talking about life in Italy. Sometimes we have 5 people, sometimes 2, but there is always someone.

19:00-21:00 Sundays.
Tribeca Cafe'
Via Trieste, 90, 48122 Ravenna, Italy
+39.0544.422516 ‎ 

Hope to see ya there.
Terry


----------



## snettik

*hiya*

Hey all, i live in meldola, from the states. do you guys still meet up? i've been here 6 years (how the time does fly!) and would love to meet up. 

ciao, brittany


----------



## tftjr

Hi Brittany,
We still meet up but we're probably moving to the beach area near Cervia/Milano Marittima because the summer is coming and the venue mentioned above (Tribeca) will be closing on Sundays. You can message me if you want details.
Thanks
Terry


----------



## snettik

hi terry, grazie. i am definitely down for a meet up! i'm not sure how to message you, sorry, i'm a newbie


----------



## ClaireDB

Hi there, 

My name is Claire and I will be moving to Cesena in October to begin work. I have a job but would really like to make some english speaking friends to meet up with from time to time. Do all of these meet ups still happen in the Ravenna, forli, cesena areas? Having moved to Venice for a time I know that I found it very hard to adjust until I had met up with some other expats to share stories with and explore. I would love to meet up in the day as well for coffee etc and will have a car so can travel.


----------



## tftjr

Hi Claire,
We're still around. There are more and more folks in the Cesena area recently so we might move the meet-up there for eveyone. We'll post something here in September with some updates. 
Hope to see ya soon.
Terry


----------



## ClaireDB

Hi there, do you still meet up? I have just moved to cesena this month and would really like to meet some people to spend time with. I am free in the day both in the week and weekends and also evenings.


----------



## dragi

am a yank just south of you, in bellaria: feel free to revert at snip


----------



## dragi

am a yank in bellaria: feel free to revert at


----------



## Kats

Hello, do you still meet up? I am moving to Ravenna next month and my husband is already there.


----------



## Kats

NisKaur said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> My family and me just moved to Ravenna a month ago and would love to meet some other English speakers in the vicinity. Did you manage to set up a group to meet? We are here from Aberdeen, Scotland.
> 
> Look forward to hearing back
> 
> Nischal


Hi Nishal,

I am moving from Aberdeen to Ravenna next week, are you still there?

Thanks
Kats


----------



## FORTUNATO

*Hi Scottish*

Hello, I am john
from Edinburgh, I moved 6 years ago in Bertinoro, I live with my wife who is Italian and a son, I am 42 years if you want to contact me I would love to meet some native



NisKaur said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> My family and me just moved to Ravenna a month ago and would love to meet some other English speakers in the vicinity. Did you manage to set up a group to meet? We are here from Aberdeen, Scotland.
> 
> Look forward to hearing back
> 
> Nischal


----------



## PaoC

Hello everyone,

Is anyone still around Cesena? with kids?


----------



## KenzoXIV

Hi All,

Great to see a flood of new people and of course all are welcome. Its great to see people arranging meet ups etc but please take note about the forum rules before posting personal information on public posts. I have put a link below. I am not a moderator and I am sure one will be along soon but merely a community member who would like to ensure members can protect themselves and accounts properly.

Like I said though great to see the positive energy 

Read This for forum rules.

*Did not really realise the posts were old ones..... Its tired I'm late  :lol:


----------



## Nickjp

I know this thread is a little old but.. . My daughter is working in Cesena and looking for other English (or English speaking) 18 to 20s to socialise with while she finds her feet there. Are there any places that the Brits hang out?


----------



## Vivalavita

Hello! My name is Jasmine and I have recently moved to the cesena area with my Italian boyfriend. If there are any english speakers in the area, I would love to meet up.


----------



## PaoC

Hello. I'll move to Cesena in a few weeks along with my italian husband and 2 kids. My first language is Spanish but my children's first language is English. I'd love to meet up with English speakers.

Paola


----------



## Mimi S

Vivalavita said:


> Hello! My name is Jasmine and I have recently moved to the cesena area with my Italian boyfriend. If there are any english speakers in the area, I would love to meet up.


Hi Jasmine, I don’t know if you still live in Cesena, but I live here with my husband and I would love to meet up. Please let me know!


----------

